

Recess PHP Framework Public Preview - KevBurnsJr
http://www.recessframework.org/preview/

======
KrisJordan
Thanks for the link. Recess is a full-stack PHP framework I've been working on
the last 12 weeks or so. This preview release is intended to demonstrate core
functionalities and help work out major issues. Over the next couple of weeks
I'll be focusing on documentation, screen casts, and stabilization.

There are some interesting and novel techniques being used in Recess that you
won't see in other popular PHP frameworks. It's a framework I believe will
cater well to hackers and the HN crowd.

~~~
es
It will be great to see some comparison with popular frameworks - Cakephp,
Zend, CodeIgniter, etc.

Please put some demo and allow downloading without the registration.

~~~
KrisJordan
This is towards the top of list of documents to produce. More screen casts
demonstrating other features of the framework are also on the way.

The overarching mission of Recess is to provide a full-stack framework with
functionality along the lines of Cake but designed for PHP (as opposed to
attempting to clone Rails which leads to poor design decisions as PHP !=
Ruby). This way Recess will achieve the performance characteristics of
CodeIgniter without sacrificing higher-order functionality of modern full-
stack frameworks like Django and Rails.

For links to download without registration:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=410119>

------
sqs
To: all software project websites

Please include code samples or screenshots (whichever is appropriate) on the
first page of your site.

Thank you.

~~~
KrisJordan
Will do, thanks.

------
mihasya
I'll download and play with it the moment I don't have to register to do so...

~~~
KrisJordan
mihasya, understand your concerns. I have high confidence in the HN crowd so
take your pick :)

Zip:
[http://www.recessframework.org/preview/content/files/recess-...](http://www.recessframework.org/preview/content/files/recess-v0.10pp.zip)

Tarball:
[http://www.recessframework.org/preview/content/files/recess-...](http://www.recessframework.org/preview/content/files/recess-v0.10pp.tar.gz)

Registering at this stage is required as solid documentation/tutorials are
still on their way (now the top priority) so having a simple, single place to
go for support/discussion is important to help bridge the gap between now and
then. Download away but reconsider registering if you run into issues or
questions.

~~~
Zak
Everyone should take note of this.

Even exceedingly tech-savvy users will avoid using things that require
registration. By all means - encourage registration, but if you _require_ it
when it isn't strictly necessary, you'll run off most of your potential users.

------
eli_s
looks interesting. I like the way it promotes good coding practices and your
idea of relative routes is cool. Don't know about including routing info in
controllers though. I wasn't able to tell what the benefit of doing it this
way is over having a routes config file. Seems that the routes would get hard
to manage in a large app (even with the route browser tool).

+1 for not having to register to DL

~~~
KrisJordan
Thanks for the feedback. The belief is that though this practice may feel
uncomfortable at first it should make things easier to mange in large
applications. The premise is routes don't exist without a controller and
method to route to - so why duplicate that information in another place? With
routes stored somewhere else if you want to change a method name in a big app
(especially one you're not the sole author of) there is an extra step of
finding all the places that method name was potentially referenced. Routes in
controllers is an attempt at being more DRY than routes.rb and less raw than
Django's list of regexps.

For what its worth Rails actually generates code with comments that give
examples of routes in its controllers: <http://tinyurl.com/5jstgu>

Regarding not having to register, here are links directly to the bits:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=410119>

